# CompAssistant - an Android competition toolbox



## suushiemaniac (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey everyone,

today I proudly present you my first public Android app:





*CompAssistant*
It's designed as a toolbox for cubing competitions.

*Features*
*Inspection timing*
Single tap to start timing
 Displays announcements like "8 seconds"
 Displays eventual penalties if 15 seconds are exceeded
 Long-press anywhere to switch to BLD timing mode (1 hour)
 The user view gets locked while the timer is running
*Average calculation w/ WCA ID integration*
Enter times to calculate your average
Enter a desired time in the bottom text field, and the program approximates what your next time has to be
Enter your WCA ID at the top to download it onto your device
Use the shortcuts to the right of any text field to include DNF, DNS (long-press) or multiple +2 penalties
Click on your name when loaded as WCA ID to view all your downloaded IDs
Long-press on the red cross next to your name to delete IDs
*Regulations*
Directly view the regulations on your phone (internet access required)
Choose between regulations or guidelines

*Screenshots*


Spoiler

















*FAQ*


Spoiler




*Will you make an iOS version?*
No.
I don't especially hate iOS but I hate the fact that you have to own an Apple device (which I don't) in order to code for Apple devices.

*Can I have a look at the source code?*
Yes. It's written in Java, PM me.

*There's a bug/error/function not working!*
Severe crashes are reported to me directly via Crashlytics, for anything else: PM me with a reconstruction instruction.

*y u no Google PlayStore?*
I will buy a developer account and upload the app there based on feedback from you, the community.
I won't spend 20$ if nobody is interested in my app.

*I want to translate the app to my language!*
I'll eventually add a CrowdIn page based on resonance here in the forums.

*Why do you want all these Android app permissions?*
Access network status: Check if an ID can be downloaded. Access Internet: Download the ID.

*I've got a new feature idea!*
Great  feel free to PM me for any ideas and/or criticism!

*My phone shows a "package parsing error" when trying to install the app*
Ensure that you allow installation from unknown (= not signed by Google) sources in your phone's security settings.
If the problem persists, download the APK again.
If the problem persists, contact me.




*Download*
*A huge thank you goes to all the beta testers!!! You guys helped me a lot during development *

Android 3.0 and above.
Enable "installation from unknown sources" in your phone's security settings! (You can and should disable it again after installation is complete)
*Dropbox*​
Happy cubing,
Gregor


----------



## Chree (Jan 20, 2015)

Iiiiinteresting. I'm gonna have to try this out and see if it'll be useful for my upcoming comp. Good timing. Thanks!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 21, 2015)

Very cool! The average calculator is the meat of this app, definitely. My biggest wish for this is to allow the user to save a WCA ID so that you don't have to re-enter every time you want to compare an average to your PB.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jan 21, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Very cool! The average calculator is the meat of this app, definitely. My biggest wish for this is to allow the user to save a WCA ID so that you don't have to re-enter every time you want to compare an average to your PB.



Implemented  Download link is still the same, see OP.
Also thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## Me (Jan 21, 2015)

- What is the point of downloading the WCA ID besides comparing times?
- Would you allow an OSS iOS port/clone?


----------



## kcl (Jan 22, 2015)

Me said:


> - What is the point of downloading the WCA ID besides comparing times?
> - Would you allow an OSS iOS port/clone?



There is already a similar one. Weston made an app called cubeulator which does the same thing with averages. It does not have a timer integrated though iirc.


----------



## Me (Jan 22, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> There is already a similar one. Weston made an app called cubeulator which does the same thing with averages. It does not have a timer integrated though iirc.



Cannot find it, link?


----------



## kcl (Jan 22, 2015)

Me said:


> Cannot find it, link?



Cubulator by Weston Mizumoto
https://appsto.re/us/r1Ys2.i


----------



## memot68 (Jan 22, 2015)

good but i didn't have a android 3.0 
i like it


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jan 23, 2015)

Please make it available on google play. I really want to get it.


----------

